# brown spots on Broadleaf Amazon



## coopers (Jul 7, 2007)

Hello all,

My E. Barthi is developing brown spots and some leaves have turned completely brown and "soft" looking. 

Specs: I set up my 55g NPT 4 days ago. I have 1.5 wpg on for 9 hrs plus direct sunlight for 2hrs daily. I have about 1 inch topsoil covered by 1.5 inches fine gravel. They Amazon was healthy when I planted it. What could be the problem? I have very hard water: gH~27 and pH~7.9. I used some substrate gold (on day 3) after noticing the problem. I buried this a few inches away from the plant.

By the way, all other plants are doing fine. I have Java Fern, Anubias Nana, E. Ozelot (Red), Dwarf Sag, Sag, Val tSpiralis, Red Crypt, Green Crypt, Crypy Lucens, and Rotala.
Thank you very much!


----------



## coopers (Jul 7, 2007)

Anybody?

In the meantime, should I remove the dead/dying leaves?

Thank you.


----------



## Tony65 (Jun 3, 2006)

Is the plant producing new leaves, and are they healthy?

In my experience, Sword plants tend to drop their leaves when you first plant them out.

To stimulate new growth, it's recommended that you should remove dead/dying leaves from plants.


----------



## coopers (Jul 7, 2007)

Tony65 said:


> Is the plant producing new leaves, and are they healthy?
> 
> In my experience, Sword plants tend to drop their leaves when you first plant them out.
> 
> To stimulate new growth, it's recommended that you should remove dead/dying leaves from plants.


Thanks for the tip Tony65. The plant has not produced new leaves, but then again, I have only had it planted for 6 days now. I will remove the dead leaves and hope that I get the same luck as you.

Thanks again!


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

coopers;324384}
By the way said:


> The E. barthi may be adjusting to its new environment, or it could have been injured during planting. Or it may never adjust and die.
> 
> If all the other plants are doing fine and growing well, I'd consider your tank a roaring success.
> 
> It would be nice to see a pic of this tank later on. Keep us posted!


----------



## coopers (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, I just realized I lied. I do not have any Red Ozelots. I actually ordered Anarchis instead which I am using as a floater. 

I have taken some pictures which I would like to share but I can not seem to upload them. The files are too large (they are saved in jpeg format) to insert as an attachment. I uploaded them to snapfish so is there a way I can share the photos from there? I have never used snapfish or anything of this sort before. Please PM me since this question does not fit this forum.

Thanks


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Some Amazons are very hard to kill completely- I had two completely wasted to the roots- I planted the root wad in a new tank and now I can hardly keep the plant in the tank.  Cutting it back definitely helps at times. You can actually see the plant I speak of in the far right of my icon on the left. That was before I cut it back.


----------

